# Voltage dropping at higher RPM. Briggs 8k Generator



## Chris Lattin (Nov 18, 2019)

I have a B&S Elite 8000 generator. Its been sitting for a year in the garage without running. I'd put stablizer in the fuel so the engine started right up.

With the throttle at its lowest setting, I'm getting a solid 130 volts out of the outlets. When I run the throttle up to max, the voltage immediately drops on all the outlets to about 3.7 volts. The only way to get it back up is to shut the engine off and restart. I've tried just shutting the electrical board off and tried to reset the circuit breakers but that doesn't have any effect.

Thoughts? Its got me stumped!

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Chris Lattin said:


> I have a B&S Elite 8000 generator... With the throttle at its lowest setting, I'm getting a solid 130 volts out of the outlets. When I run the throttle up to max, the voltage immediately drops on all the outlets to about 3.7 volts.


Assuming it's this one: https://images.homedepot-static.com/catalog/pdfImages/75/7509feec-adfc-4901-8220-1e04d36eadf7.pdf , it should only be running at 3600RPM. How are you "running the throttle up to max"??? 3600RPM is required to maintain a 60Hz frequency.


----------



## Chris Lattin (Nov 18, 2019)

No, that's not the one I have. Mine is older. It has a throttle control right next to the choke lever.

Chris


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Chris Lattin said:


> No, that's not the one I have. Mine is older. It has a throttle control right next to the choke lever.


 Well, what is the actual model number? Maybe a 030244-2? https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...pressors.pdf&usg=AOvVaw0jAZClkUpVAKDC7RhNjEdy
Perhaps it was re-powered (or re-carbed) with a non-generator engine? 2-pole generators must run at 3600RPM to generate 60Hz electricity (in North America). Does it have an idle-control switch to idle down the motor when no load exists? It looks like one of your pictures didn't load, so need more info!


----------



## Chris Lattin (Nov 18, 2019)

Here is the model number


----------



## Chris Lattin (Nov 18, 2019)

Hmmm....don't know why that pic won't load.

The model number is 030210 Rev 02 66.6 Amps and 8000 Watts


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Is this a brush style generator? If it is, test it for brush bounce.


----------



## Chris Lattin (Nov 18, 2019)

I'd feel a lot more comfortable tearing this apart if I had a service manual.....any ideas where I could get one?


----------



## Chris Lattin (Nov 18, 2019)

KRE said:


> Is this a brush style generator? If it is, test it for brush bounce.



I pulled the brushes off and they "seem" ok.....they weren't loose on the bracket. What else should I check them for? They seemed to be worn a little differently from each other.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Chris Lattin said:


> The model number is 030210 Rev 02 66.6 Amps and 8000 Watts


 In the Owners Manual: https://www.briggsandstratton.com/n...allisting.downloadmanual.195693_H_LO.pdf.html
there is no mention of a throttle, and as previously discussed, there should not be one on a generator unless it is an idle-down control (also not mentioned in the manual). Have you owned it since new? Never re-powered? Did you check the RPM? Here's a good link re: troubleshooting your model: https://www.smokstak.com/forum/showthread.php?t=141949

Additional Documents (Sadly, the entire engine is treated as a unit in the documentation):
Quick Start Guide: https://www.briggsandstratton.com/n...allisting.downloadmanual.200258_A_LO.pdf.html
Illustrated Parts List: https://www.briggsandstratton.com/n...ng.downloadmanual.030210-2_IPLURL_LO.pdf.html
Wiring Diagram: https://www.briggsandstratton.com/n...ing.downloadmanual.030210_2WDS1CS_LO.pdf.html


----------



## Chris Lattin (Nov 18, 2019)

This is so weird. You're right, there is ZERO mention of it in the manual. But there is a picture of the lever....on page 14 in the "Operation" section, in Figure 4 its talking about the choke lever, but if you look to the right of the choke lever, you can see a depiction of the lever that I'm calling the "throttle". I don't really know what an "idle-down" control is, but this lever works just like a throttle to me....if I push it to the left, it appears to deliver more fuel to the engine and it would seem that it increases the RPM's. I don't have a tach that I could connect but I'll see if I can borrow one.

I did a quick test where I put my voltmeter in one of the 110v outlets. With the "throttle" in its lowest setting, I get 114 volts (and 16 amps). I then slowly moved the lever to the left and when its almost all the way over, I get 117 volts and that's when it suddenly drops to 3.7 volts on all 4 110v outlets and it measures 7.4 volts on the 220 outlet. That would seem to me that the issue is somehow related to the alternator.

And I'm the original owner, and never had anything done to the generator before. Its all original....with the exception of oil, plug, etc.

Thanks for all the help!

Chris







tabora said:


> In the Owners Manual: https://www.briggsandstratton.com/n...allisting.downloadmanual.195693_H_LO.pdf.html
> there is no mention of a throttle, and as previously discussed, there should not be one on a generator unless it is an idle-down control (also not mentioned in the manual). Have you owned it since new? Never re-powered? Did you check the RPM? Here's a good link re: troubleshooting your model: https://www.smokstak.com/forum/showthread.php?t=141949
> 
> Additional Documents (Sadly, the entire engine is treated as a unit in the documentation):
> ...


----------



## Chris Lattin (Nov 18, 2019)

Ok....below is a pic of the lever I'm calling the throttle.

I put my voltmeter into the duplex outlets this morning and I'm getting about 300 hz from them!?!?!? I immediately stuck it into a wall outlet and got 60 hz, so I'm confident that my meter is correct. What would cause the generator to be outputting 110 volts at 300 hz?? That was with the "throttle" in its lowest setting.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Chris Lattin said:


> Ok....below is a pic of the lever I'm calling the throttle.
> 
> I put my voltmeter into the duplex outlets this morning and I'm getting about 300 hz from them!?!?!? I immediately stuck it into a wall outlet and got 60 hz, so I'm confident that my meter is correct. What would cause the generator to be outputting 110 volts at 300 hz?? That was with the "throttle" in its lowest setting.


Yup, that's a throttle. It should not be there, or it should be locked in position some how. The speed adjustment screw on the back left in the picture should ALWAYS be right against the "throttle" and you should be running at 3600RPM. Sounds like the higher speeds have killed your AVR.

1. Get the machine set to 3600RPM.
2. Replace the AVR if your voltage/frequency is still off the reservation at that speed.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Older units had throttles. The 300hz your seeing is either from a zero cross over meter you using or a cap going bad. The engine should be turning 3750 rpm with your hand throttle at max as that unit has a 5% droop engine governor. If you feel it's your meter, you can add a slight unity power factor load (heating) an re-read the hertz. The no load Hertz should be 62.5 Hertz an a full load it will droop to 59.9hz.


----------

